
Ask HN: Should Netflix Be Removed from FAANG? - tempsy
Netflix never really seemed to belong in FAANG. Should they be removed? Seems like Salesforce and Microsoft should both be included over Netflix.
======
ineedasername
You can't remove them from FAANG. I mean, you could, but then the "N" would be
meaningless unless you could find a suitable replacement that begins with "N".
Adding either Salesforce or Microsoft wouldn't solve that problem. You'd need
to ignore them in the acronym. If you change the acronym to suit them, then
it's no longer FAANG at all. (Well, Nalesforce or Nicrosoft might work)

I realize this adds no substance to the conversation and should properly be
downvoted to death. But sometimes you just can't resist.

------
karmakaze
Salesforce is not a tech company a competent developer would want to work for,
which is what FAANG companies have in common. Microsoft may be becoming one
but my assessment of the current perception is that it's not quite there yet.
At this point it doesn't matter if all the companies change, the idea of FAANG
still applies like a stock market index or Ship of Theseus.

I'd be interested in all the smaller, good tech, companies to work for list.
Needs a catchy name.

------
mindcrime
It's not like it's an official term anyway. Use whatever grouping and weird
abbreviation you want. Personally I vote for MANGO - Microsoft, Amazon,
Netflix, Google, Overstock. Or maybe ORANGE - Oracle, Rockwell, Amazon,
Netflix, Google, Ebay.

------
jppope
Wallstreet got a hold of "FAANG" from developers... the original reference was
the list of companies that were doing the most interesting Tech work
(companies with a lot of money and a lot of interesting problems) when the
acronym popped up. Basically companies the best devs/ engineers would want to
work for.

So nah... pulling out Netflix wouldn't make sense... though it seems like
there is a safe argument for the inclusion of Microsoft.

------
sp332
Netflix has ridiculously large operations. 37% of downstream internet traffic
in North America in 2016 [https://time.com/3901378/netflix-internet-
traffic/](https://time.com/3901378/netflix-internet-traffic/) 15% of global
internet traffic in 2018
[https://www.sandvine.com/hubfs/downloads/phenomena/2018-phen...](https://www.sandvine.com/hubfs/downloads/phenomena/2018-phenomena-
report.pdf) . Not that I'm against adding Microsoft, but I think Netflix has
definitely earned its spot.

~~~
tempsy
I mean, of course there's no official requirement on what constitutes a "big
tech co" but my point is more that I wouldn't consider Netflix's business to
really be comparable to the others in the existing acronym. It has one narrow
business line that currently has a lot of users, but will likely face
considerable headwinds with a glut of new competing services from content
owners like Disney.

~~~
sp332
I thought it was more that they all fight for the same pool of employees.

